# Nightmare in Brittany



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Recently returned from a 3 week tour around the coast of Brittany. Stopped one night on the free aire at Carnac to see the famous megaliths. 
Got up in the morning to use the loo and noticed a big hole when I opened the loo flap - nothing underneath - thetford cassette missing. Went outside and discovered all the external locker doors gone, contents missing, van on bricks, no wheels and even the decals peeled off. I was absolutely distraught, who could do such a thing to my pride and joy? I started sobbing and went back inside to tell my wife.
At that moment I woke up and realized that it was a dream and everything was just fine :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry everyone, bet you all thought it was another gassing story :lol: :lol: 

Just for the record. that was our fifth trip to France without even a hint of trouble of any kind. Well we did witness an argument between two Frenchmen at the SuperU fish counter but I don't think that counts as a motorhome incident 8O 


Trevor


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

These dreams sometimes mean something that wasn't obvious in the first place.

Best check the roof to see if your solar panels are still there. :lol: :lol: 

Glad you had a good time.

Pete


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You little tinker :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Glad you had good trip!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

had me going there Trevor :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I was believing every word you devil :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I always keep my Thetford door locked. Problem solved!

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> I always keep my Thetford door locked. Problem solved!
> 
> Gerald


Its a dream gerald :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Those toilet dreams, especially after a heavy night on the beer, always make me nervous when I wake up.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> I always keep my Thetford door locked. Problem solved!
> 
> Gerald


Is it the cassette that you are worried about........

.........or the contents? 8O :lol: :lol:

Strangely enough, we had a short trip up the Tyne Valley a few days ago and I dreamt the night before that there was a big tailback on the A1 at Gateshead which I got around with local knowledge. When we set off, guess what, I got caught in a tailback (caused by a broken down tugger :evil: ) and crawled along until our turnoff.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

don't eat cheese


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> Its a dream gerald :wink:


I know. I was being ironic. Or post-ironic. Or post modern. Or just stupid.

But if I was having that dream, I would have known at the start that it was a dream, and I would have said to myself "my Thetford door is always locked, therefore this is a dream", and I'd have woken up. And eaten more cheese. Or drunk more wine. Probably both.

Gerald


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

trevorf said:


> I woke up and realized that it was a dream and everything was just fine


You know how you often dream you need the loo and then wake up to find you need the loo?

So what were you worried about? Did you forget to lock the loo cassette door?

Or are you deep inner concerns deeper-seated (geddit???)

Are you worried about your van in some way? Or were you worried about where you stopped overnight (thought it was dangerous and your concerns played out in the night?)

Anyway, I'm sure we'll all glad for you that it was just a "nightmare" and not reality.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I woke up this morning and it looked nice out, so I left it out


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I said to the mussus the other night 
"I didnt know we had an automatic light that came on at night whenever you open the toilet door"

she said " yuo daft old fart youve been peeing in the fridge again"

On a serious note the loo locker is a good place to keep some spare cash hidden when away. Not many folks are going to go looking for stuff under a tank full of @@@@ are they.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

drcotts said:


> I said to the mussus the other night
> "I didnt know we had an automatic light that came on at night whenever you open the toilet door"
> 
> she said " yuo daft old fart youve been peeing in the fridge again"
> ...


my thoughts exactly (keeping stuff in cassette locker not the fridge bit :lol: ) trouble is now its been on a public forum we might get a rash of thefts of toilet cassettes 8O

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

drcotts said:


> I said to the mussus the other night
> "I didnt know we had an automatic light that came on at night whenever you open the toilet door"
> 
> she said " yuo daft old fart youve been peeing in the fridge again"
> ...


They will now you have said it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Where theres muck theres brass :wink:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

drcotts said:


> On a serious note the loo locker is a good place to keep some spare cash hidden when away. Not many folks are going to go looking for stuff under a tank full of @@@@ are they.


Just thinking about that made me squirm! :!: (It's a pity we don't have a going green emoticon)

I dreamt we had far too many dogs in our van the other night. I had to keep pushing them out and then more climbed in through the door, which was too wide to block off.

I think I might have deep-seated fears about the width of the panel van door.

As to the OP's story - shame on you! All my pity was building up and then - whoosh - it just disappeared with your ending. :lol:

Lesley


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm keeping a regular check on here for news/tales of woe/joy etc in prepartion as we head for our first trip to france in the MH next week, so I start reading here thinking OMG there's already enough to worry about without having to add that my toilet cassette might get stolen. Just as well you were kidding :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Back in April we were on the aire at Cap Breton, we had a really good looking Dutch woman in the van next door but one. When I mentioned it to Ann, THAT'S when the nightmare began! :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

On a similar vein I was once in a pub in the West of Ireland sitting at the bar drinking a pint when an American couple came in. It was obvious from their clothes and the battery of cameras round their necks that they were American.

They sat a a table for a while till it became apparent that there was no waiter service in the pub. The man went to the bar and asked for two coffees. With bad grace the barman went and got them coffee. Having delivered it to them he came back to the bar muttering about "bloody Americans wanting coffee in a pub, why not go to a cafe or hotel".

Clearly feeling unwelcome the Americans drunk up and prepared to leave. The lady went to use the facilities before going. When she reappeared she went to the barman and said, "do you know that there is no lock on your restroom door?"

The barman said, "I have owned and run this pub for a little over thirty years. My father ran it for forty years before that and my grand father had it for nearly fifty years before that. To the best of my knowledge, during all that time no-one has ever stolen a ****."

Alan.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Mmmm come to think of it I did have a rather helping of St Agur cheese that evening, oh yes and then there was the red wine and yes I was a little worried about parking on a free aire close to a town centre. Probably a good combination for a daft dream :lol: :lol: :lol: 




Trevor


----------

